# 2016 Start of another yummy year. :)



## chappyv (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so excited to start hunting! My mom is visiting soon &amp; I'm hoping we will be able to find a day in the woods before she leaves April 10. I'm thinking we might be in for an early year. After all I have a few volunteers popping up in the garden &amp; my juneberry trees have buds! What do you all think?
Kankakee County


----------



## silvrglitrboots (Apr 30, 2013)

If we don't get a big cold snap, 'shrooms should be popping in a couple of weeks. My bleeding heart is already blooming. That's a good sign. It's so exciting!


----------

